# Getting a string quartet sound



## Rob (Jan 14, 2011)

I have recently added close mics to ewqlso gold, and found it an interesting tool for recreating smaller ensembles, like string quartets... honestly, a lot of work has to be put to use keyswitches and cc data, but I'm quite happy with the result. I have played the beginning part of Ravel's quartet in F to test keyswitches and all, and here you can listen to the file:

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/EWQuartetRavel2mics.mp3

there's just a touch of reverb, as I've disabled the release trails in order to decrease cpu strain...


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 14, 2011)

Quite good, Rob! EWQLSO is underrated anyways when it comes to classical sound imo. Since I know the EW solo strings a bit I appreciate the work you have put into this.


----------



## Frédéric P (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Rob,

You've done a great job!!!


----------



## lux (Jan 14, 2011)

so nice Roberto

Ewqlso is always suprising, such a great potential within those samples.


----------



## Mahlon (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't own any EWQL orchestral samples, but Ravel's F quartet is one of my favorites. Very nicely done! The "space" of the recording sounds very good to me.

Mahlon


----------



## Rob (Jan 14, 2011)

Hannes_F @ 14th January 2011 said:


> Quite good, Rob! EWQLSO is underrated anyways when it comes to classical sound imo. Since I know the EW solo strings a bit I appreciate the work you have put into this.



coming from you, Hannes, this is some acknowledgement! I mean you're always very critical when it comes to sampled strings... ok, you just said you appreciate the work, I know, but still...


----------



## Rob (Jan 14, 2011)

Frédéric P @ 14th January 2011 said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> You've done a great job!!!



Frédéric, thank you!


----------



## Rob (Jan 14, 2011)

lux @ 14th January 2011 said:


> so nice Roberto
> 
> Ewqlso is always suprising, such a great potential within those samples.



Thank you, Luca... I'm new to ewqlso, but I can see why it has had great reviews in these years... the samples are wonderful, and the articulations useful and musical.



Mahlon @ 14th January 2011 said:


> I don't own any EWQL orchestral samples, but Ravel's F quartet is one of my favorites. Very nicely done! The "space" of the recording sounds very good to me.
> 
> Mahlon



yeah, it's rather dry, but the use of stage/close mics gives some depth to the sound... there's also a hint of IK CSR plate in there. Thanks Mahlon!


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 14, 2011)

Very nice Roberto,

A pleasure indeed.
Funny I should listen to this tonight, returning home from a rehearsal where I play guitar along with a real and very capable string quartet (not a regular occurrence for me). Tomorrow evening I work with them in a big benefit concert following the untimely death of the daughter of a well known Scottish actor. I'm off to bed, I've got an early sound check in the morning.

Cheers

Ray


----------



## Rob (Jan 16, 2011)

rayinstirling @ 14th January 2011 said:


> Very nice Roberto,
> 
> A pleasure indeed.
> Funny I should listen to this tonight, returning home from a rehearsal where I play guitar along with a real and very capable string quartet (not a regular occurrence for me). Tomorrow evening I work with them in a big benefit concert following the untimely death of the daughter of a well known Scottish actor. I'm off to bed, I've got an early sound check in the morning.
> ...



thank you Ray! How was the concert? The string quartet always give a touch of class to music, isn't it?


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 16, 2011)

Rob @ Sun Jan 16 said:


> thank you Ray! How was the concert? The string quartet always give a touch of class to music, isn't it?



Roberto,
As usual as I listen through your mock-up again I'm thinking "just when it gets even more interesting you stop!".

Thanks for asking about the concert. What can I say?
We performed Tracy Chapman's The Promise http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX4DMO4OttU&feature=related
There wasn't a dry eye in the house. Kate (who sung) and I began singing together a mere 45 years ago at school before going our own ways in life.
The one thing this performance told me as if I really needed to be told. No technology exists replacing the expression and emotion of live performance. 
Now!......back to playing around with these toys.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 16, 2011)

Fantastic, Roberto! Well done!

EWQLSO was and is one of the greatest libs.


----------



## cc64 (Jan 18, 2011)

È stupendo Roberto!

Come all'abitudine! (Hope this is even Italian, you know culture is like jelly, when you don't have much you feel the need to spread it ; )

You are such an amazing musician. Hope gigs have picked-up for you, i seem to recall you mentioning on this list that work was slow last summer. I always find it apalling to hear when great musicians are having dry spells.

BTW how long did this take you? You must be a more patient man than i.


Claude


----------



## Rob (Jan 25, 2011)

cc64 @ 18th January 2011 said:


> È stupendo Roberto!
> 
> Come all'abitudine! (Hope this is even Italian, you know culture is like jelly, when you don't have much you feel the need to spread it ; )
> 
> ...



hi Claude, sorry I didn't see your reply as I'm coming here less often lately... thank you so much for your words! yes things are better now, got some nice gigs and commissions...
To do this partial rendition it took a whole day, I mean from morning to evening... I'm sure it can be quicker though, once I've learned the use of keyswitches.
Again thank you for your kind words, see you soon on the forum

Rob


----------

